# Tps



## Lanceth101 (Jul 6, 2013)

Well my CEL came on for my throttle position sensor a week or 2 ago.. i had the Tire place shut the light off and it hasnt come back on since... my major concern is my rough idle.. do you think the TPS is on its way out?? Where can i find a Sensor for my 05 LS2.. only seem to see ones for LS1's..


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Are you sure it isn't the pedal sensor? That was the one that gave the most trouble IIRC. I don't think GM made the TB sensor available as a separate part but there may be aftermarket


----------

